# RIP Heath Ledger



## Darksoul (Jan 22, 2008)

-If you haven't caught the news yet, actor Heath Ledger was found dead in an apartment in Manhattan, suspected drug related death. Ledger's most recent work would be the new Batman movie, playing a younger version of the Joker. Not sure if the movie was actually finished when this happened. A great loss to the film world, and to all of us that enjoyed an actor who often took less conventional fair and made it worth watching.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22788914/?GT1=10755


Andrew


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 22, 2008)

As the New York Post has it, he'd just wrapped the Dark Knight. A strange memorial that'll be.....



Rest In Peace. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## tellner (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 22, 2008)

Gone too soon ....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jan 22, 2008)

RIP  :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 22, 2008)

Chalk it up to another actor dying too soon from drugs.....


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## searcher (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 22, 2008)

.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Shodan (Jan 23, 2008)

. :asian:


----------



## Yari (Jan 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Live True (Jan 23, 2008)

:asian: If a man is remembered by his body of work, his shows a diverse and fascinating presence.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 24, 2008)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 24, 2008)

.


----------

